

If You Guys Are Right, Facebook Is Screwed: Facebook Poll Results - markbao
http://mashable.com/2008/05/08/declining-facebook-usage/

======
TrevorJ
Yes, Facebook has taken some big miss-steps lately, but the thing is, too many
people depend on it now. It's a very "sticky" product once it get's it's hooks
in you.

~~~
michael_dorfman
I guess I've never gotten in deep enough to get "stuck". If I want to keep up
with my friends, I've got e-mail, IM and their blogs-- why would I
need/want/care about Facebook?

